
Shoco – a fast compressor for short strings - mmastrac
https://ed-von-schleck.github.io/shoco/
======
dalke
Also posted a few hours ago at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10060018](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10060018)
.

